# Convict Cichlids and Kissing Fish Together?



## macyandjacob (Jan 7, 2009)

I currently have 2 kissing fish and have them in a seperate tank because I'm too scared to put them with my other fish (tetras and angel fish). Right now their tank is pretty bare with just the 2 of them and was thinking about getting a couple convict cichlids to add to the tank. I know both can be aggressive, but would it be a good match? I've grown attached to all my little fishies and dont want any of them hurt. Thanks!


----------

